# LSD in the rear?



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a 2003 SE 4x4 and when I purchased it I thought that the 2003 SE had LSD standard. 

When I changed the gear oil in the rear I found the orange sticker on the pumpkin. However, it was painted over so I scrapped off the paint.

Well the other day there was rain on the road just enough to make it spin. I noticed that one side of the truck was sliding to the right. So that got me thinking. Maybe I should jack the rear up and check. Well to my surprise I saw the rear tires move in opposite directions when turning one of them by hand. 

My questions are: 

Was the LSD an option for 2003 SE model?
Do I have LSD but something is not working right? 
Did I do the rear end test wrong by not possibly putting the truck in neutral?

Stumped!


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Update:

I found that at 2003 Nissan Frontier Specifications it states that the SE has LSD as a standard option. VCD is optional.

Also the service manual states to jack up the rear end and turn one wheel if both wheels turn in same direction you have LSD.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

joefrontier said:


> Update:
> 
> I found that at 2003 Nissan Frontier Specifications it states that the SE has LSD as a standard option. VCD is optional.
> 
> Also the service manual states to jack up the rear end and turn one wheel if both wheels turn in same direction you have LSD.


OK, I just woke up so I'm not sure how coherent this will be. But, I didn't think that LSD meant both wheels (when suspended in the air) have to turn in the same direction. If the diff was locked, yes, but not for LSD. They'll be harder to turn than an open differential because of the clutch packs (you had the truck in Park, right?), but I thought they could turn in opposite directions and still be LSD.

Also, my experience with the one LSD vehicle I've owned was that it was a little squirrely on slick (as in wet) roads, especially on turns. Which makes sense to me (at least at this hour of the morning) because the clutch pack is trying to get both wheels to spin at the same speed. If the tires don't have enough traction to allow the clutch pack to slip, then one of the tires will slip instead and the vehicle will likely slide in one direction or another.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep, truck was in park. 

Now this rear end was a lot harder to turn by hand than say my old S10 which did not have LSD. However, I probably cannot use that example as a comparison.

Everything that I have read about the SE states that I should have it as a standard option. The factory service manual has no maintenance (except change the oil) so it looks like nothing should wear out at 45,000 miles. And it states, to test it out, just jack up the rear and turn one tire by hand. 

Some, people say do a 'burn out' test... lol I barely get the mice to squeak in rear end. Maybe a gravel road/driveway would be better.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

LSD - Confirmed!

Jacked up the truck. Put it into neutral and turned the wheel. Putting it in neutral is the key.

Whoooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

joefrontier said:


> LSD - Confirmed!
> 
> Jacked up the truck. Put it into neutral and turned the wheel. Putting it in neutral is the key.
> 
> Whoooooo Hoooooo!


Cool. Do the LSD in these trucks call for the LSD additive in the gear oil? Some synthetics don't need the additive or have it built in.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

jerryp58 said:


> Cool. Do the LSD in these trucks call for the LSD additive in the gear oil? Some synthetics don't need the additive or have it built in.



I think that the factory service manual may not state putting the truck in neutral because it's unsafe. I found a couple websites state putting it into neutral.

On all LSDs you need to use the additive. However, I used Royal Purple Gear Oil and with some synthetics you don't need to use that additive. On the Royal Purple jug it's says it does not need the additive. 

So far the truck has all royal purple except for the engine which has mobil1. 

Next project is wheel bearing grease. Do that when I get back from vacation time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

DIFFERENTIAL / RECOMMENDED FLUIDS DIFFERENTIAL GEAR OIL

Standard Differential Gear API GL - 5 *2 SAE 80W-90 

Limited Slip Differential (LSD) Gear Use only LSD gear oil API GL-5 and SAE 80W-90 *2 approved for NISSAN LSD *3. 

NOTE * 2: SAE 90 is acceptable in ambient temperatures above 0 deg C (32 deg F) 
NOTE * 3: Contact a NISSAN dealer for a list of approved oils.


----------

